# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Thủ tục cấp hộ chiếu phổ thông đối với công dân Việt Nam trong nước

## lehniemtin

*1. Thủ tục cấp hộ chiếu lần đầu:*

- Tờ khai đề nghị cấp hộ chiếu (theo mẫu TK1).

- 3 ảnh 4 x 6 cm, chụp không quá 6 tháng, mặt nhìn thẳng, đầu để trần.

- Đối với trẻ em cấp chung hộ chiếu thì nộp giấy khai sinh và 3 ảnh cỡ 3 x 4 cm.

Ngoài hồ sơ chung, tùy từng đối tượng cụ thể có quy định riêng về thủ tục như:

a. Đối với người là cán bộ, công nhân viên chức, quân nhân thuộc biên chế của các cơ quan nhà nước, tổ chức chính trị - xã hội, doanh nghiệp nhà nước, đơn vị lực lượng vũ trang (kể cả diện hợp đồng dài hạn từ 1 năm trở lên) được quy định tại điểm a, khoản 1, điều 9, Nghị định 05:

- Việc xác nhận trên tờ khai đề nghị cấp hộ chiếu (TK1) do thủ trưởng cơ quan, đơn vị chủ quản thực hiện (xác nhận ảnh và nội dung trong tờ khai).

- Văn bản cử đi nước ngoài về việc công hoặc cho phép đi nước ngoài về việc riêng của người có thẩm quyền cử hoặc cho phép đi nước ngoài.

b. Nhân viên làm việc trong các doanh nghiệp 100% vốn nước ngoài, doanh nghiệp liên doanh với nước ngoài:

- Tờ khai để cấp hộ chiếu (TK1) có xác nhận và dấu giáp lai ảnh của Trưởng công an phường, xã, nơi đăng ký hộ khẩu thường trú hoặc tạm trú dài hạn.

- Văn bản cử đi nước ngoài về việc công hoặc cho phép đi nước ngoài về việc riêng của thủ trưởng doanh nghiệp.

c. Đối với người không thuộc diện nêu ở mục a và b trên:

- 2 tờ khai đề nghị cấp hộ chiếu phổ thông (TK1) có xác nhận và dấu giáp lai ảnh của Trưởng công an phường, xã nơi đăng ký hộ khẩu thường trú hoặc tạm trú dài hạn.

- Nếu người đề nghị cấp hộ chiếu xuất trình đầy đủ giấy chứng minh nhân dân và giấy tờ về hộ khẩu hợp lệ, thì tờ khai không cần phải có xác nhận của Trưởng công an phường, xã nơi đăng ký hộ khẩu thường trú hoặc tạm trú dài hạn.

d. Đối với trẻ em dưới 16 tuổi:

+ Trường hợp xin cấp riêng hộ chiếu:

- Thủ tục làm theo hướng dẫn tại mục c trên đây.

- Ở cuối tờ khai của trẻ (TK1), cha, mẹ hoặc người đỡ đầu phải ký, ghi rõ họ tên, quan hệ với đứa trẻ và phải nộp kèm theo giấy tờ pháp lý chứng minh mối quan hệ với đứa trẻ (nếu là cha hoặc mẹ đẻ ký tên thì kèm theo bản sao có công chứng giấy khai sinh, nếu là cha hoặc mẹ nuôi hoặc người đỡ đầu ký tên thì kèm theo giấy tờ pháp lý chứng nhận là cha, mẹ nuôi hoặc người đỡ đầu của đứa trẻ).

+ Nếu cha, mẹ hoặc người đỡ đầu có yêu cầu được cấp chung hộ chiếu thì khai chung vào tờ khai đề nghị cấp hộ chiếu (TK1) của cha, mẹ hoặc người đỡ đầu, kèm theo bản sao có công chứng giấy khai sinh của trẻ em đó. Trường hợp trẻ em đi cùng cha, mẹ nuôi hoặc người đỡ đầu, thì ngoài bản sao có công chứng giấy khai sinh, cần kèm theo giấy tờ pháp lý chứng nhận người đề nghị cấp hộ chiếu là cha, mẹ nuôi hoặc người đỡ đầu của đứa trẻ.

- Trường hợp trẻ em có cha, mẹ hoặc người đỡ đầu là người thuộc diện nêu ở mục A, thì ảnh của trẻ em đó phải có dấu giáp lai cơ quan chủ quản của cha, mẹ hoặc người đỡ đầu.

e. Thủ tục gia hạn, bổ sung, sửa đổi, cấp đổi hoặc cấp lại hộ chiếu:

- 1 tờ khai đề nghị gia hạn, bổ sung, sửa đổi, cấp đổi hộ chiếu phổ thông (theo mẫu TK2). Nếu xin gia hạn, bổ sung, sửa đổi hộ chiếu thì dán 1 tấm ảnh vào tờ khai, nếu xin cấp đổi hộ chiếu thì kèm theo 3 tấm ảnh mới chụp không quá 6 tháng, cỡ 4 x 6 cm, mặt nhìn thẳng, đầu để trần.

- Trường hợp xin sửa đổi chi tiết nhân thân ghi trong hộ chiếu (như họ tên, ngày sinh, nơi sinh...), phải kèm theo giấy tờ có giá trị pháp lý về việc thay đổi chi tiết nhân thân đó.

- Những trường hợp mất hộ chiếu xin cấp lại, hoặc đã quá hạn 1 năm trở lên mới xin gia hạn hoặc xin cấp đổi thì phải làm thủ tục đề nghị cấp hộ chiếu như lần đầu.

*2. Nơi nộp hồ sơ, nhận kết quả:*

1. Đối với những trường hợp thuộc mục a, b, e: Hồ sơ nộp tại Cục Quản lý xuất nhập cảnh - Bộ Công an:

+ Tại Hà Nội: 40A Hàng Bài, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội. Tel: 04.8245055/8260922

+ Tại Đà Nẵng: Số 7 Trần Quý Cáp, TP Đà Nẵng, số điện thoại: 07511.823383.

+ Tại TP HCM: 254 Nguyễn Trãi, quận 1, TP HCM, số điện thoại: 08. 9201701.

Những trường hợp không đến Cục Quản lý xuất nhập cảnh để nộp hồ sơ và nhận kết quả được, có thể nộp tại Phòng Quản lý xuất nhập cảnh địa phương.

2. Đối với những trường hợp thuộc các mục c, d trên đây: Hồ sơ nộp tại Phòng Quản lý xuất nhập cảnh Công an tỉnh, thành phố. Trong trường hợp cần thiết, người đề nghị cấp hộ chiếu có thể xin nộp hồ sơ tại Cục Quản lý xuất nhập cảnh.

*3. Thời gian giải quyết hồ sơ:*

- Không quá 5 ngày làm việc kể từ ngày nhận đủ hồ sơ hợp lệ đối với đối tượng thuộc mục 2.1.a, 2.1.b, 2.1.e.

- Không quá 15 ngày làm việc kể từ ngày nhận đủ hồ sơ hợp lệ đối với đối tượng thuộc mục 2.1.c, 2.1.d.

Trường hợp đến ngày trả kết quả mà người đề nghị chưa nhận được hộ chiếu, có quyền yêu cầu cơ quan Quản lý xuất nhập cảnh trả lời lý do bằng văn bản (nộp hồ sơ ở đâu thì cơ quan xuất nhập cảnh nơi đó có trách nhiệm trả lời).

----------

